# Over It



## LadyB (Dec 19, 2015)

I have been married for 5 years and living together for 10 years with a man that I truly felt was deserving of me. He has been in a previous marriage but divorced due to his infidelity as well as conceiving a child out of wedlock. Last year in January, he admitted to cheating on me with a younger female. This female was very promiscuous and had no goals and objectives in life. He did this right up under my nose as I was working at his office as he has his own business and a high school education. I have a masters degree . Well, I agreed to work it out. But the only time that he wants to work it out is when it is beneficial to him . if he need money or legal help with forms because it is a constant court battle between him and his ex for the past 15 years. He lives in the same city as his middle child and has absolutely nothing to do with her. He tells me that I treat him like a child and he does not want to be married. Yet he refuses to leave my home. I built it when I was 22 before he existed. He says that I treat him like a child because I expect him to respect me and tell me where he is or where he is going. I also expect him to answer his phone when I calk it because he doesn't know if it is an emergency or not. He always says that he is leaving but he doesn't. I told him that it is misleading. He stated that I would not allow him to leave although I have offered to help him load his dogs and pack his clothes.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Have divorce papers drawn up, and have him served at home. He doesn't HAVE to leave before the divorce is final because it's his home too, just by residency issues. But it should work out in the end. 

YOU have to take the steps to make things happen. Take back your life and just DO IT.


----------



## LadyB (Dec 19, 2015)

I agree. I have been settling and have been miserable for long enough. I have the papers I just need to have them filed for $408.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Probably the best $408 dollars you'll ever spend.

He is a child who will never grow up and you will never experience what a real man brings to a marriage until you dump him.

Don't stop or look back because you will be wasting time and life you can never get back


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He seems to be something of a monster child.

Borrow the money and file.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Load the dogs and pack his clothes.

File.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

LadyB, since you seem wise enough to want him out of your life, you're going to have to take the needed action to get rid of this parasite.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

He's a cheat, freeloader, and mooch. Why waste any more of your time? Life's too short.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry you are here my lady.

Divorce him and move on. He does not deserve you trust me.
He is serial cheater and he is never going to change.

Find yourself a good man who will respect you and love you.

His stupid answers about your "control" over him is just foolish to me.

I am male and if my gf or wife asks me where am I or stuff like that I will tell her. Why? Because she deserves to know and I expect the same from her.

Stay strong.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Think of that $408 as an investment not an expense. You are investing in yourself and your life.

He doesn't deserve you and you know it.

Bounce the bum! 

Also, consider getting some IC to find out why you put up with this crap from such a loser.

Best
WD


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

And $408 bucks is little more than a dollar a day.


----------

